# Help Moving to Italy!



## danm2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi I'm looking to move to Italy in the middle of they year and hoping for any tips from people who have moved there. I'm 20 from England I'm not yet fluent in Italian, just started to learn the language. What type of jobs could I apply for without being fluent in Italian?

Any input would be great thank's,

Daniel.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

danm2010 said:


> Hi I'm looking to move to Italy in the middle of they year and hoping for any tips from people who have moved there. I'm 20 from England I'm not yet fluent in Italian, just started to learn the language. What type of jobs could I apply for without being fluent in Italian?
> 
> Any input would be great thank's,
> 
> Daniel.


It depends on where you plan to live and what your skills are.


----------



## danm2010 (Sep 2, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> It depends on where you plan to live and what your skills are.



Hi, Im not set on a place to live in Italy as jobs are hard to find but I'd like to live in the north of Italy ie Milan, Turin, Rimini or even Rome. Skills; I have 6years experience in Retail and Management, I also have some experience with Bar and restaurants. Im not sure what i could do really with not yet speaking fluent Italian. Any suggestions?

Thanks, Dan.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

danm2010 said:


> Hi, Im not set on a place to live in Italy as jobs are hard to find but I'd like to live in the north of Italy ie Milan, Turin, Rimini or even Rome. Skills; I have 6years experience in Retail and Management, I also have some experience with Bar and restaurants. Im not sure what i could do really with not yet speaking fluent Italian. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks, Dan.


You would be better off researching jobs in the big cities, Rome would be a good place to start, most people speak english quite well, ie hotels, bars, shops, you still need to learn italian. Rome especially is a huge tourist area. Not sure though about vacancies. Best to go over for a few days and ask around, pretty cheap with ryanair if you don't put baggage in hold, and if funds are low, there are budget hotels,look in rough guide, don't go without booking or without a credit card, I know someone who went last year with plenty of cash and debit card, but they did not book, and hotels did not accept that type of card, he spent the night sleeping at Termini station, he had to stay with a group of people in same situation, as there several attempts to mug him. Rome is a great place in the right circumstances, but can be very scary if vulnerable. You will find all cities in Italy like that. Hope this helps.


----------

